# General > Upcoming Events >  Upcoming Auctions etc Update Nov 27

## zimmer



----------


## dogmatix

Excellent,  I'll be looking for a nice Irish Contract No4Mk2.

----------


## zimmer

> Excellent,  I'll be looking for a nice Irish Contract No4Mk2.


Wish I'd bought one all those years ago when they first appeared on the market and we all thought they were too expensve.

----------


## Slug

Pity they are all so close together time wise, when they where spread out through out the year it worked well with saving some coin between auctions.

----------


## omark

> Attachment 184417



Not many nzhas auctions planned. There must be quite a bit of stuff backing up for sale from deceased estates etc. shame the gunstuff sites no longer around

----------


## SeftonB

Love an auction I hope the covid nonsense stays out of it. Be a shame to see them go online.

----------


## muzza

You have to be able to fondle the goodies at an auction - looking at a minimal number of poor pics isnt the same .

----------


## zimmer



----------


## rugerman

Thanks for the update Zimmer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## zimmer



----------


## Carbine

its 2021 postal bids really? behind the times its not 1980

----------


## omark

> its 2021 postal bids really? behind the times its not 1980


What’s wrong with postal bids? System works really well. With so many lots they would never have time for any kind of live internet type auction….

----------


## Slug

If you really want something, show up, beats any internet auction.

----------


## zimmer

Ted Roger's postal bidding is hardly internet. Postal bidding (and phone bidding) is almost universally used worldwide. Caters for overseas and local bidders.

I've long since stopped going great distances to sit out, in some cases 2 days of auction when I have an item of interest part way thru day 1 and half way thru day 2.
Used to get mates who were attending to look at item and bid for me but they are now mostly non attenders like me.

There's some good Antique Arms auctions in the South Island - plane trip for me, I think not.
Even Ted Roger's auction is a day's drive down and then drive back after the auction. Likewise I think not.

Sure, if you're chasing something in the higher value/scarce range it's better to be present or have a proxy.

Postal bidding is also a good discipline - do your research, set your financial bid limit, take your chance. If you must out you miss out.

----------


## akaroa1

So who's going to the Ruahine Auction and knows one end of a vintage rifle from the other ?

----------


## omark

> So who's going to the Ruahine Auction and knows one end of a vintage rifle from the other ?


I will be there with bells on

----------


## Marty Henry

Can't wait to see that (-:

----------


## muzza

hey - he's a Morris Dancer in his spare time ...

----------


## zimmer



----------


## muzza

I wont be there - small issue with the vax pass , or lack thereof....

But my associates will be , bidding on my behalf.

----------


## Andrew11

> Attachment 188263


Great news! been looking forward to this and the road trip for a long while now! The small pessimistic side of me feels like this Mob in charge will put the country at red next week meaning the Auction could only have up to 100 people. Here's hoping I'm bloody wrong!!

----------


## zimmer



----------


## zimmer

From Ted Rogers

_ Good Evening

Unfortunately, due to the current Covid19 Traffic Light Red status we have had to make the call to postpone the current Auction scheduled over the weekend of 12/13 February 2022.

We will update you with the new details once we can confirm the Venue and date once the government drops the Red Light status

We will keep you informed of any updates or changes asap.

Please ensure emails from us are on your trusted list to stop them going into your junk/spam folder.



Regards,

Ted Rogers & Team

Militaria Auction_

----------


## Marty Henry

I suspect both the ruahine auction and dargaville gun show will have to do similar. That must be gut wrenching with two postponements already

----------


## omark

> I suspect both the ruahine auction and dargaville gun show will have to do similar. That must be gut wrenching with two postponements already



Email came through this morning saying Ruahine is now a postal in early Feb.

----------


## akaroa1

> Email came through this morning saying Ruahine is now a postal in early Feb.


Well that makes sense I guess

Been waiting for this auction for a long time now
Only problem with postal only is no one gets their eyes and hands on the items 
I have viewed a few auction gun lots recently that are well short of their catalogue descriptions 
It's hard buying sight unseen

Also most vintage rifles are listed having never been fired by previous owners 
When you ask them about the bore  they don't care or recall
Because " you would never fire it because it's old "
Hallo... It's a gun it's made to hunt and shoot with

----------


## zimmer

> Email came through this morning saying Ruahine is now a postal in early Feb.


From Chrissy. 
PS Wellington Antique Arms is not far off. Same fate?

_ RUAHINE AUCTION 2021
IS NOW A POSTAL AUCTION
BOOHOOO IT’S NOT GOING AHEAD
Further to the Government’s announcement the Auction of the 29th January 2022 has now been cancelled ☹
BUT we have now converted it to a Postal Auction 
Covid 19 Regulations
Vaccine Passes will no-longer be required BUT you must wear a
mask whilst at your computer
Please let other collectors know LOL.
POSTAL AUCTION CUT-OFF DATE
Wednesday 9th February 2022 11.59pm
All items can be carried by Main Freight but
you can collect if you prefer
Viewing will be available on request and for those that are too far away we will try provide extra photos for those lots that are easy to get at
Please see T&C and Postal Bidding Form attached
All Existing Postal Bids Still stand unless otherwise instructed. The new cut-off date is
Wednesday 9th February 2022 11.59pm
Anyone who has pre-registered can request a refund by contacting Chrissy Matthews for a refund and providing their Bank Account details
PS Just a reminder that (as we are a glutton for punishment) we are still looking to have our 2022 Auction on the 3rdSeptember and will be in the Upper North Island collecting lots, hopefully in mid to late February.
Please contact Tony Matthews on 027 3749164


Kind regards
Chrissy Matthews
Ruahine Auction
Administrator
06 3749164
027 4447661_

----------


## Marty Henry

Checked the emails and yes there's one from Christy about that.
I fully agree with  @akaroa1 there were several things that I was interested in and was aquiver with anticipation about the viewing on friday but I'm not prepared to buy sight unseen no matter how good the description is, still I live close enough to be able to get a peak at some things.
Meanwhile the cover of my catalogue

----------


## Maca49

> Checked the emails and yes there's one from Christy about that.
> I fully agree with  @akaroa1 there were several things that I was interested in and was aquiver with anticipation about the viewing on friday but I'm not prepared to buy sight unseen no matter how good the description is, still I live close enough to be able to get a peak at some things.
> Meanwhile the cover of my catalogue


Well at least we won’t be bidding against each other in the flesh :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Slug

It's a shame, always enjoyed checking out and handling old gear that one would never have the opportunity to do unless working for a museum even if it not the items I went to bid on.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Well at least we wont be bidding against each other in the flesh


Yes but the alternative seems so impersonal😆

----------


## omark

> Yes but the alternative seems so impersonal


Wellington nzhaa auction catalogue came in the mail today. 2 nzp stens and also 3 (yes 3) nz carbines…. The regular no 8 seems to be absent 

Lots of sporting firearms up for auction and a vickers MG

----------


## zimmer

RUAHINE AUCTION UP DATE

 Firstly, I want to say a huge thank you for your support during this frustrating time, it’s been overwhelming.
We have really enjoyed meeting up with the many of you who have come to view the items at our homes and it’s made it a little bit like an auction if you know what I mean.

REMINDER:
The cut off date for viewing any of the items is
5pm Tuesday 8th February 2022
and the cut off for the postal bids is
11.59 Wednesday 9th February 2022

A lot of people have not put in POSTAL BIDS before OR do not understand how it works.
The way we run a postal auction is very similar to an actual auction.
The amount you put in for an item is not necessarily the amount you will pay for example if you put in $500 for an item and the reserve of that item is only $100 and there are no other bids then you would get the item for the reserve, if there was another bid on the same item for $200 then you would pay the next bid which would be $220 if that makes sense, also when two bids are identical then it's the first bid we received that would will win.
If you have any queries please do not hesitate to contact us on the one of the numbers below.

Permits/Postage/Pickup

Permits: To make it easier we have been talking to our District Arms Officer so he is emailing all District Arms Officers nationwide with the details of our auction, (all the auction lots are on a spreadsheet which is being made available). Also he is standing by to help anybody having trouble with there permits which should make things easy. We have also been furnished with a copy of this so that we can also assist if required. So that should eliminate any of the hassles some people have experienced in the past.

Postage: We will be using Mainfreight again this year, all items will be taken to your nearest Mainfreight Depot

Pickup:  We are allowing pickups for this Auction as it will make it easier and cheaper (although Fuel has gone up??) We will also have Eftpos/Credit card facilities available for those wishing to collect their gear.

Contacts
Chrissy Matthews        
027 4447661   
Tony Matthews     
027 3749164   
Tony Wagenaar
  021 2418331

Kind regards and Please keep safe
Chrissy Matthews
Administrator
 027 4447661

----------


## zimmer

Now the Wellington Branch Auction affected. Was 5-6 March.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Wellington nzhaa auction catalogue came in the mail today. 2 nzp stens and also 3 (yes 3) nz carbines…. The regular no 8 seems to be absent 
> 
> Lots of sporting firearms up for auction and a vickers MG


Is there an online version @omark ?

----------


## zimmer

> Is there an online version @omark ?


IIRC they used to put the upcoming auction's cat up on their website a few years. They don't seem to do that now. Maybe to make it a little more difficult for the antis to get a copy. 
I emailed Steve Privett, the convener, about a week ago asking if there is a pdf available. He has not replied.

----------


## omark

> IIRC they used to put the upcoming auction's cat up on their website a few years. They don't seem to do that now. Maybe to make it a little more difficult for the antis to get a copy. 
> I emailed Steve Privett, the convener, about a week ago asking if there is a pdf available. He has not replied.


Has he replied as I was going to email and ask the same thing and if they can put it up on the website
Easy to do a word search if it’s a pdf 
Lots of nice stuff in the auction. Fingers crossed we can go in person as I see it’s been set back again until may !!

----------


## zimmer

> Has he replied as I was going to email and ask the same thing and if they can put it up on the website
> Easy to do a word search if its a pdf 
> Lots of nice stuff in the auction. Fingers crossed we can go in person as I see its been set back again until may !!


Yep, same for me, the pdf is the best way to quickly find items of interest.

No he hasn't replied. Go ahead and email as well. I'm going to resend my message as well.

----------


## zimmer

From Ted Rogers

_Dear Collectors, Shooter’s, and Friends,

Unfortunately, due to the NZ Government Covid Pandemic Red Traffic Light Restrictions we have had to postpone the 12th & 13th February 2022 Militaria Auction as we would be limited to only 100 people attending.  We usually have 300 to 400 people participating over the auction weekend.

We have canvased the main vendors who insist that the auction be live and not run as a postal auction.

Remember you can view what photos we have of the items at https://www.flickr.com/photos/militaria-auction/albums

With the cooperation of Southwards Car Museum in Paraparaumu we have booked the 4th & 5th June 2022, Queens Birthday Weekend in the hope that we will be at Orange Traffic Light Restrictions by then which will allow us to hold the auction.

Thank you for your patience and understanding in these difficult times.

Please check your junk/spam mail for our email updates.


Stay Safe.

Ted and the Team.
Militaria Auction Ltd_

----------


## zimmer

And, from SSANZ (Sika Show already posted elsewhere)

_The following Events are cancelled or postponed due to COVID:

Dargaville Gun Show 12 February.

Napier Gun Show 12 March

Sika Show, Hamilton, postponed until 29 & 30 October._

----------


## zimmer

This one is still scheduled -

_NELSON BRANCH AUCTION Sunday 27th February_

----------


## SeftonB

I must admit, teds being put off for a bit isn't too bad. There is a jungle carbine bayonet in there i suspect will sell for a bit. Good to save more pingers. Lots of good stuff in Ruahine auction aswell

----------


## Andrew11

Did anyone manage to win their goodies from the Ruahine auction? First time I had ever done postal bidding. May become the norm this year

----------


## zimmer

Chrissie has just emailed (15:02) out the Prices Realised. It's a bit ugly though, not sent as a pdf just as an email.

----------


## zimmer

It bit hard to follow but all lots seem to be there just a bit mixed up in some of the columns.
Copied straight from her email.

----------


## muzza

Im a bit surprised at the speed of releasing those realisations. I think I won one of the lots I bid on but do not have any notification as yet.

Having said that I am glad I am not running this auction - what a nightmare it has become . Thanks horseface - not .

----------


## Marty Henry

The invoices are out now for sucessful bidders

----------


## zimmer



----------


## zimmer

From Antique Arms. Further confiramation. I thought it was already canned?

_The Hawkes Bay Branch Gun Show scheduled for Saturday 19 March is CANCELLED for this year._

----------


## -BW-

Does anyone have the specific new dates in October for Ted Rogers?

----------


## NZShoota

> Does anyone have the specific new dates in October for Ted Rogers?


8/9 October

----------


## muzza

Ruahine Arms Fair in PN next Saturday  6th August

Ruahine Auction September 3rd Awapuni Racecourse

----------


## muzza

https://www.ruahinearmsfair.co.nz/

----------


## duckdog

Ruahine Auction 3 September 2022 Palmerston North

Ruahine 2022 Auction Catalogue.pdf

----------


## Ben Waimata

How many collectors are there in NZ?

----------


## muzza

Far far more than there are members of collector organisations

----------


## akaroa1

> How many collectors are there in NZ?


That depends how you define collector

----------


## -BW-

If I had to guess how many people hold C Endorsements I would say more than 1000 but less than 5000.

----------


## gundoc

I am fairly sure that the number of C endorsements is in the order of 3500.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> I am fairly sure that the number of C endorsements is in the order of 3500.


Would it be fair to assume many of these have P as well? I'm pleased to hear it is that many, perhaps more of our firearms history was saved than I had thought.

----------


## muzza

Judging by the number of military auto loaders on display at yesterdays Arms fair , and the list in the Ruahine Auction catalogue - there are still many interesting items  out there .

----------


## -BW-

> Would it be fair to assume many of these have P as well? I'm pleased to hear it is that many, perhaps more of our firearms history was saved than I had thought.


I applied for P when I did my renewals so it wouldnt cost any extra. I would assume that most people with C will do that same. Im guessing that within the next 5 years all C holders will also have P when everyone has been through their renewal.

----------


## carlhurley

[QUOTE=Ben Waimata;1348291]Would it be fair to assume many of these have P as well? I'm pleased to hear it is that many, perhaps more of our firearms history was saved than I had thought.[/QUOTE
Ben are you talking about p licence for pest control because there is also another p licence for magazines which most c licence holders will have not the P for pest control

----------


## Snider

Was a gr8 auction

----------


## omark

> Was a gr8 auction


Sure was. Great to see all the c cat and p cat items

Does anyone know why teds doesn’t list any c cat items anymore?

----------


## omark

Did anyone attend the carvells auction? What were the prices like. I put in a few postal bids so fingers crossed.

----------


## zimmer

> Did anyone attend the carvells auction? What were the prices like. I put in a few postal bids so fingers crossed.


And he doesn't publish prices realised which is a pain in the rectum. If you ring in to enquire he's either not there or they are too busy sorting the postals shipping to give you anything.

----------


## omark

> And he doesn't publish prices realised which is a pain in the rectum. If you ring in to enquire he's either not there or they are too busy sorting the postals shipping to give you anything.


Thanks. I suppose I will just have to wait and see if I get an email. Cheers

----------


## akaroa1

This coming up in Dunedin 
Antique arms swap meet
A bit different 
Too far away for me but some of the locals might like to go have a look and connect with a different sub set of gun nuts 

"Swap gathering 29 JANUARY 2023
1000 to 1400 (ENDS ABOUT 2 PM) at
61 Victoria Road, DUNEDIN
(UPSTAIRS)
FOR Licensed firearm owners ONLY
Solely for the purposes of
BONDING, TRADING, BUYING SELLING, 
SWAPPING Firearms and accoutrements.
[If it fits through the (double) doors, you can bring it!]
You can also exchange tall stories, keep 
the company of like-minded, fit & proper 
people and enjoy NOT being demonised, 
impignorated and derogated by the 
negativism of politicians,the mass media 
and others.
You will need your firearm licence, and 
$10 to contribute to hire of venue.
Endless tea, coffee available"

----------


## Ibdah

I wish if there is a similar gathering in the north iland

----------


## omark

> I wish if there is a similar gathering in the north iland


I agree. It would be pretty easy to set up a “swap meet” in the Waikato/bop which is central. Maybe central branch of antique arms could look at something.

----------

